# New Cage



## RC Lewis Lofts (Jun 25, 2014)

Here's a cage I'm building still gotta put on the small door over the drop trap, roof , doors, perches and nest boxes for my Olde Style Tumblers.Thought about just putting Boys on one side and girls on the other side and just breed out of some smaller cages, Or put perches on left side and build some nest boxes on the right side and cut a doorway in the middle. each side measures 32 wide x 40 tall x 24 deep also some thought on the drop trap maybe can i run the wire front right up to the bottom of the trap?.


----------



## RC Lewis Lofts (Jun 25, 2014)

The 2 doors are gonna be wire about 30x30 any other idea's< Welcome


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

How many birds are you going to have in your cage ? Looking good so far. Can you post Pics of your Olde Style Saddle Muff Tumblers ?


----------



## lg5555 (Aug 2, 2013)

*cage*

Looking foward to seeing the completed cage.


----------



## RC Lewis Lofts (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm thinking around 5 pair, So that would be 5 birds per side. The feeders will be placed on the outside probably on the doors so that no space is lost for that. I will post some pictures of the birds later today.


----------



## RC Lewis Lofts (Jun 25, 2014)

*Photo of my Tumblers*

I made a photo album in my profile of my Olde Style Tumblers here's the link http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2665


----------



## RC Lewis Lofts (Jun 25, 2014)

Ok all updated except for paint and nest boxes, Got 9 perches on the left side and 4 more on the right side as on the right side is gonna be more for nest boxes for breeding pairs. The cage has a divider in the middle with a small entry so the birds can go side to side, Plus there's an wire avery on the back that the birds can go out into from either side that is divided. cage size length 6 ft divided in half.. 2 ft deep and 40 inches tall. I got 9 Olde Style Saddle Muffed Tumblers in there! Thanks Chuck


----------



## RC Lewis Lofts (Jun 25, 2014)

Couple more of my Muffs


----------

